# Looking for a lantern



## campingnut (Dec 5, 2019)

Its been awhile since I posted on CPF and was wondering what everyone thinks of any new LED lanterns out there? I currently own two (old school) Coleman Gas lanterns that I use outside camping, etc. and a Rayovac D lantern I use at home when the power goes out and inside the tent when camping. I am looking for at least one more to use indoors when the power goes out (which happens here often in the winter).

I would like it to run off of AA or 18650 cells as I have a ton of them...

As always, thanks for the input.


----------



## lion504 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pull up YouTube and search dbsar and flashlights. Watch his BLF LT1 Production Model Ready to Go video. The LT1 is even better in person. It’s quickly become my go to battery powered lighting source.


----------



## badtziscool (Dec 5, 2019)

Yup. My vote goes to the BLF LT1 as well. Currently the design is a 4x18650 format though you can run anywhere from 1 to 4 cells. There is some development of a single cell version which would make it more compact.


----------

